# Good Mac OS X Native Midi Player



## simX (Nov 3, 2001)

OK, here's my problem:

I need a good MIDI player.  DO NOT say Quicktime, because it utterly sucks at MIDI playing.  The MIDI player that I was using before my switch to OS X was the MIDPlug for Internet Explorer and Netscape Navigator.  No kidding, this is the best quality MIDI player, even though it is just a browser plug-in and it doesn't have the greatest interface.

The thing is, the MIDPlug now skips since it's running in the Classic environment.  No good.   So now I'm out of a good MIDI player.

So can anyone recommend a good Mac OS X native MIDI player?  This would be very nice.

To see the quality the midplug offers and get the midplug installer, just go to my iDisk (my iTools user name is "simX", of course   ), and get it from there.  This only works for the Classic Netscape and IE (yes, only Classic IE, I've tried putting it in the plug-ins folder inside the IE package), and it only works well when run in native OS 9 mode.  (Uploading right now, so you might not be able to get it immediately)


----------



## Leonis (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *OK, here's my problem:
> 
> I need a good MIDI player.  DO NOT say Quicktime, because it utterly sucks at MIDI playing. *



You know...I was about to say using QuickTime   

Honestly, I can't think of any beside QT


----------



## jove (Nov 4, 2001)

PlayerPro is one

Do a search on MIDI in www.versiontracker.com


----------



## simX (Nov 4, 2001)

GRR.  Ignore this post.


----------



## simX (Nov 4, 2001)

PlayerPro is not a viable MIDI player because it uses a QuickTime plugin to play MIDI files.

I've checked at versiontracker.com, but I'm wondering if anybody else here has had any experience with some good MIDI players... it's really hard to find good ones.

Even a good Classic MIDI player that doesn't skip, but offers the quality that the Midplug does would be good. (It's in my iDisk now.)


----------



## jove (Nov 4, 2001)

Under classic I have used Arnold's MIDI player. It worked out great for those unfortunate karaoke get-togethers


----------

